# Dirt repellent for fluffy coats?



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Is there such thing? Problem I'm having now is Jace is old enough finally to go to the dog park which he loves but the problem his he always gets SO DIRTY because there's lots of loose fine dirt there. I have Eqyss premier coat spray that I've been using on him but I don't think its actually for keeping dirt off. He's got a real soft fluffy coat like a Great Pyrenees and I desperately need some suggestions or otherwise I'm gonna be giving him a bath 3 times a week and that's not something I wanna do.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Nope LOL

I would say brush everyday and go over with a wet wipe, and then bathe once every week or every other week.

There isn't much you can do to "repel" dirt unfortunately.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol, nope. 

Slicker brush and undercoat rake. Baby wipes. A spray conditioner to make it easier. But a slicker should be able to get most if not all of the dirt out. 

I also trim my dog's belly, but he's less than a foot tall at the shoulders, so it's necessary. 

I definitely would not bathe him more than once a week.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

A cover for the car seats would be my best advice! :dance:


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

For my Samoyeds, I find that any kind of conditioner only gets them dirty faster. A clean coat sheds dirt faster. If they get dirty, I wait until the coat is dry and brush with a slicker.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

samshine said:


> For my Samoyeds, I find that any kind of conditioner only gets them dirty faster. A clean coat sheds dirt faster. If they get dirty, I wait until the coat is dry and brush with a slicker.


Samoyeds and Eskies have coats that produce oils that naturally shed dirt. Many people are not so lucky as us, lol.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Agree about protecting the car from a dirty pup. I was so glad the one time Sassy got completely slimed at the dog park I happened to have her crate in the car. She mostly traveled in it from then on.

Oils? Sassy was clean before bathing judging from the rinse water. Sassy had a good amount of oil in her coat, Max's coat soaked up water like a sponge and his rinse water was disgusting. Later in life his coat did get a bit water repellent and I wonder if that rinse water was clear but by that time I always bathed the dogs outside so no idea. Maybe your pup will develop a more oily coat as he matures and maybe he will not get quite as dirty. Max was black so I really don't know if he appears clean or not!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Speaking of coat oils, since I switched Watson's food, I've noticed that his coat has been softer and it's much easier to brush out the dirt. So maybe fish oil and/or a better quality food may help, too?


----------



## azb (Oct 24, 2014)

We have a "dog car". 15 years old, still runs, not much to look at. Perfect for hauling dogs to the park, going hiking, or to the vet.

When we get home, the vacuum cleaner works wonders at getting the fine dirt out of sticky coats. Take your time getting the dogs desensitized to the vacuum, it's worth it. A nice plus is that it removes loose hair as well.

Az


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> Samoyeds and Eskies have coats that produce oils that naturally shed dirt. Many people are not so lucky as us, lol.


Actually, Samoyeds produce very little oil in their coats. I went to a seminar at a show comparing/contrasting Samoyeds, Siberians, and Malamutes and learned this interesting tidbit. Samoyeds and Siberians come from very dry climates. Malamutes come from the west coast of Alaska and it is much damper there. Because of this, Malamutes produce oils in their coats and Sibes and Sams produce very little. 

I have met Samoyeds that got dirty much faster than most, and what they have is a poor coat texture. What keeps a dog clean is a good outercoat with guardhairs that are slick on the surface; flat lying cuticle on the hair shaft. Remember those conditioner commercials from way way back and they showed the individual hair shafts with a rough raised surface, and the conditioner magically laid it flat again? With the slicker surface of a good coat texture, dirt does not stick. Also snow. Those dogs with the bad texture tend to get ice on their coats which is a dangerous thing in the arctic.

Another factor can be age. Sometimes the puppy coats are cottony and pick up dirt and ice. When they change into their adult coats the texture can be much better.

Not super familiar with the Eskies but I bet their coats are the same as the Samoyeds.

PS The only place you are going to see a Samoyed get oily is the hair right in front of their ears. Dirt and grime will stick to this and the area will be obviously dirty. Oil attracts dirt.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Well I've been to the dog park for a week or more straight and he's gotten 4 bathes. I guess it's good I have a very mild sulfate free shampoo with moisturizing conditioner. But sheesh I'm gonna have to invest in baby wipes or something &#55357;&#56883; I just don't know what else to do. I don't wanna stop going because he loves it and it's good for him. But it's a little more work than the norm to bathe his little furry butt LOL


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Zilla said:


> Well I've been to the dog park for a week or more straight and he's gotten 4 bathes. I guess it's good I have a very mild sulfate free shampoo with moisturizing conditioner. But sheesh I'm gonna have to invest in baby wipes or something &#55357;&#56883; I just don't know what else to do. I don't wanna stop going because he loves it and it's good for him. But it's a little more work than the norm to bathe his little furry butt LOL


4 baths in one week is A LOT for a dog. I would honestly worry about harming his coat or his skin. 

Does brushing not get the dirt out of his fur?


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

No it's mud cuz he plays near the waterfountain there when I'm not paying attention sometimes. The shampoo I use is sulfate free and I also use Eqyss premier spray on him too. His diet is also half wet so I know he defiantly doesn't have dandruff and he's super soft. Yesterday I kept him away from the mud so we did fine yesterday it's just sometimes we don't lol


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Zilla said:


> No it's mud cuz he plays near the waterfountain there when I'm not paying attention sometimes. The shampoo I use is sulfate free and I also use Eqyss premier spray on him too. His diet is also half wet so I know he defiantly doesn't have dandruff and he's super soft. Yesterday I kept him away from the mud so we did fine yesterday it's just sometimes we don't lol


Just keep in mind that even sulfate-free shampoo can dry out the skin too. Dog's don't produce oils like we do, and natural coat oils are always better than something you have to add.


----------



## doglover2929 (Feb 27, 2016)

I can say that Black Decker vacuum cleaner is an effective one. I have tried washing it, but results are no good. So when I puchased Black Decker which I found online at http://www.vacuumtop.com/best-portable-vacuum/, it made me try using it to clean coats and voila!! It cleans perfectly!


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

I find that if you just let the mud dry a bit, most of it can be brushed out. Cali was running through mud puddles on our hike over the weekend and by the time we were home, it was pretty much able to be brushed out. I did give her a bath anyways afterwards since she was due for one and was still dirty looking, but like has been mentioned, it probably could've been cleaned off with baby wipes or something similar.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

our own human hair is self cleansing and self protecting when when healthy.. Same as the dogs coats when healthy from the inside out. Am big on Brushing for cleansing. Dogs love to roll in the snow and in the dirt.. both have cleansing effects .


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Aussie27 said:


> I find that if you just let the mud dry a bit, most of it can be brushed out. Cali was running through mud puddles on our hike over the weekend and by the time we were home, it was pretty much able to be brushed out. I did give her a bath anyways afterwards since she was due for one and was still dirty looking, but like has been mentioned, it probably could've been cleaned off with baby wipes or something similar.


My dog has that soft puppy fur that tangles easily and sucks up mud like a sponge. I let him dry off and then just brush out the dirt. I can get away with only washing him once a month, using baby wipes on his undercarriage in between. (Pro tip: this works for floors, shoes, etc., too. Just let the mud dry, then vacuum up the resulting dirt.)


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

samshine said:


> Actually, Samoyeds produce very little oil in their coats. I went to a seminar at a show comparing/contrasting Samoyeds, Siberians, and Malamutes and learned this interesting tidbit. Samoyeds and Siberians come from very dry climates. Malamutes come from the west coast of Alaska and it is much damper there. Because of this, Malamutes produce oils in their coats and Sibes and Sams produce very little.
> 
> I have met Samoyeds that got dirty much faster than most, and what they have is a poor coat texture. What keeps a dog clean is a good outercoat with guardhairs that are slick on the surface; flat lying cuticle on the hair shaft. Remember those conditioner commercials from way way back and they showed the individual hair shafts with a rough raised surface, and the conditioner magically laid it flat again? With the slicker surface of a good coat texture, dirt does not stick. Also snow. Those dogs with the bad texture tend to get ice on their coats which is a dangerous thing in the arctic.
> 
> ...


Eskies have very similar coat texture to samoyeds.

This makes a ton of sense; I'd only ever read that it was natural oils in the coat that caused the shedding of dirt, but a lack of oils makes sense too, given how dirty labs seem to get with their (relatively) oily, water-repellent coats!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max would get balls of mud between his toes that would not come out unless I soaked his feet and crumbled the mud off. He had furry feet, I trimmed 1/2" off the bottoms of his feet every couple weeks. Once I walked on a muddy trail and had to scrape 2" off my boots. Sassy's feet were completely clean. Fur quality matters a lot. Max had a lot of undercoat around his toes, Sassy just straight hairs on her feet.

Brushing does help a lot. Bucky came here gritty, greasy and full of minor matting. Some of the mats had seeds inside them. I couldn't bathe him for a couple weeks but he was brushed as much as possible daily and he lost the grit and was less greasy. Now when he gets seeds in his fur most if not all of them drop out before we get home. I've never seen that before. Sassy would come home with lots of seeds hidden even though her fur was short and Max would actively avoid going through weedy fields as the 1/2 hour of picking seeds out was so uncomfortable. Bucky has a fairly thin short feathered coat, it isn't exactly rough collie or keeshond stuff. Brushing a dog with a plush double coat the way I can do with Bucky and Ginger's coats would be quite a bit more work!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Toby (rough collie) would be filthy after long hikes where we let him get into water. Once it dried out most of it fell off and I could brush out the rest. We always kept his belly and feathers cut very short to minimize the amount of foliage that got tangled, though.


----------



## Sopphiaves (Jun 12, 2016)

Since known: http://89tips.com/dog-grooming/ You can try, I have to follow very detailed and effective. Dog grooming is an extremely special techniques, self things like grooming, bathing, nail clippers …Dogs come in all different coat types, depending on their breed or mix of breeds. Before you set out to start grooming your dog, understand his coat type. That little bit of knowledge will give you the edge when it comes to making him look his best.


----------

